# Two messed up Chinese mantises, make me sad



## cwebster (Jul 10, 2018)

Only raised a few this year. Came home to find one mismolted and was stuck, given up...tried to moisten hopim and help him but his limbs already are messed up. Gave him a tiny bit of honey. He seems to want to live but is in sad shape. 

Another who was fine this morning was just limp on the floor of his deli cup. Tried to give him honey and water.

am ready to give up on Chinese mantises. Have not had as many sad tragedies with the ghosts. Am very upset feeling like i have done something wrong.


----------



## River Dane (Jul 10, 2018)

Sorry for the unfortunate incidents! Chinese mantises in particular are notorious for their high mortality rates, and you shouldn’t feel too upset with yourself about this. If you’re ready to give up on them because of this, that’s fine. But remember that random and unexpected deaths are always going to happen when keeping mantids. Most of the time, it’s not the fault of the keeper. 

Good luck with the other mantises you’re currently raising.


----------



## cwebster (Jul 18, 2018)

Lost two more, about the same size.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 19, 2018)

Sad to hear you lost 2 more.  Is it because of mismolts?


----------



## Darth Mantis (Jul 19, 2018)

I know exactly how you feel I started with around 12. As of this morning I now have 5 remaining. I keep thinking im doing something wrong but the bigger they get the less problems they seem to have. But I dont think either of us are doing anything wrong I think a lot just dont end up making it which is why they hatch so many nymphs at a time.


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 19, 2018)

What kind of set up do you have them in? Can you post a pic? How often do you mist and what humidity level are you keeping them at?


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jul 21, 2018)

I actually find this species pretty hardy given the right setup. A lot of early deaths in the first couple of instars can sometimes be a sign the oothecae dried out too much. Unlike most species in the hobby the ootheca of this species are mostly wild collected and stored questionably if you get ones mass collected for garden usage. You don't get the same quality control of species that are exclusively bred in captivity by other hobbyists.

If you are getting stuck molts not only do you need to look at your humidity levels but make sure you are offering your nymphs water daily for drinking.

On the other hand if you got ones that were eating fine but dropping without warning that can be a sign you have too much lingering moisture in a stagnant enclosure.


----------



## cwebster (Jul 21, 2018)

I keep them in deli cups with sticks to crawl up and molt from. and mist twice daily. Some have mismolted, some have just died suddenly for no reason. Humidity per the gauge in the room is about 70 % in the room. Temp is usually around 74 F.  I give them hydei. When they outgrow the  deli cups, i put them in butterfly cube cages. Not sure what is wrong.


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 22, 2018)

The humidity in the room is already 70% and you are misting twice daily? Sounds like overkill. Get a small humidity gauge, preferably one with a probe that you can put inside their enclosure with them. Knowing the humidity inside the enclosure is much more important than the room they are kept in. They probably need more ventilation and lower humidity.


----------



## cwebster (Jul 22, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jul 22, 2018)

70% is high already so misting in a deli cup is asking for a stagnant environment, which is when you will see nymphs just dropping. I also feel this species is poorly suited for deli cups. I keep mine in communal setups for the first 2 instars and then at the 3rd-4th when they are getting big enough to sex I tend to separate and pick out my keepers. I currently have a little over 20 in one of the net cubes right now. After their first molt I will split them into 2 cubes. Despite their ferocious appetites I find cannibalism really isn't that bad in the earlier instars as long as you provide enough room and food. My room humidity tends to range between 40%-60% Shedding doesn't tend to be a problem as long as they are well hydrated. The nice thing about net cages is you don't have to worry about their not being enough airflow.


----------



## cwebster (Jul 23, 2018)

Have lots of net cube butterfly cages so may move them in there. Have held off putting any together because when they were younger cannibalism was a definite problem.


----------



## john57 (Jul 23, 2018)

Net cages are fine in your situation. I live in Colorado average humidity in summer is about 40% sometimes 30%. Making net cages or screen terrariums not practical for my needs. I have three 12x12x18 and three nano 8x8x12 terrariums.  Two of the tanks have under ground heaters with a most/wet coconut substrate with the goal to keep humidity high. My very first devil flower mantis has successfully molted on Sunday has no problem catching files in my big terrarium. Both of my Giraffe mantis successfully molted and one of them today and love rides on my hand. I think that you will now have better outcomes.


----------



## cwebster (Jul 25, 2018)

Glad to hear your mantises are molting successfully. Would love to see a giraffe mantis.


----------



## john57 (Jul 25, 2018)

Just added a picture of the giraffe mantis in the photo section here.

Here is a you tube video of a rescued Male giraffe mantis from a spider web. Even in the wild they are a very social-able mantis to have. Mine are developing the same four color bands on the arms, blue,white, black and red.


----------



## Alimama (Jul 27, 2018)

I have a similar problem that I posted  before I read this. I just want to say that I feel sad to. So I know how you feel!!!  I was raising mine to bring to my classroom. I hope a couple will survive! Im gonna get a humidity meter, like one of the members suggested.


----------



## cwebster (Jul 29, 2018)

John57, the giraffe mantis is awesome!!

just lost another chinese mantis, about two inches long. Moved them into net cubes but they are still not doing well. Humidity in the room ranges from 65-70, temp about 70-75. He had the same symptoms as the others...doing well, eating, then on the cage floor upside down, dying. He did not perk up with honey or water or cricket guts.   I am very very sad. One is almost three inches long and doing well. I am hoping he will be ok. I feel terrible. The ghosts are all doing fine though.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 30, 2018)

Try feeding your healthy one honey water daily and see if that will keep him healthy.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 30, 2018)

This sad  Try to give the healty ones honey water like  @MantisGirl13 said. I hope no more mantis dies..


----------



## cwebster (Aug 9, 2018)

Another chinese mantis just mismolted. I didnt see him until he had fallen and had quit trying. I wet him with water to try to get him moist and his raptors and legs are fine now except for his back leg. His neck is bent too much though. I gave him honey but he didnt seem interested. He has lovely green wing buds and legs. Dont know if he will make it. It makes me so very sad. He was in a mesh cube, had been eating well until today.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 9, 2018)

I hope that he is ok! It is so sad to see so many mismolts!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## cwebster (Aug 9, 2018)

He is alive but weak. He doesnt seem to want honey. His neck is bent too much so his head is angled downward. I dont know why so many mismolts. Another molted yesterday without troubles but i think next year i am not going to raise chinese mantises, it is just too heart breaking. The ghosts seem to be doing fine.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 10, 2018)

Ghosts don't seem to have as many mismolt problems as other mantids, eve though they are a lot more complex. I guess it is because they don't have as long of body parts as Chinese, but it is still sad to see any mantis mismolt.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## cwebster (Aug 31, 2018)

Last night one of my four remaining chinese mantises suddenly stopped eating and was on the floor of his mesh cube. He would not eat honey and just died for no apparent reason. I feel terrible feeling like i am failing him. He was eating and drinking avidly until then. Temp 70, humidity about 65 in the room. Was giving him hydei. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 1, 2018)

Sorry for your loss  



cwebster said:


> I feel terrible feeling like i am failing him.﻿


I know the feeling. You want to help and it is no use. I am sure you did everything to help your mantis. What happend? I don't know...


----------



## Synapze (Sep 1, 2018)

cwebster said:


> ? Sorry you're having problems.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 1, 2018)

Chinese seem to have a high mortality rate compared to some other species. 

I am sorry for your losses.. I know how it feels. I recently had a female chinese mismolt really bad and I had to put her down, it was challenging and sad.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 2, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> it was challenging and sad.


It sure is.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 2, 2018)

Nor do I. One of mi e also was on the floor of her cage this morning. It is soo sad.


----------



## cwebster (Sep 8, 2018)

Have only two chinese mantises left. One molted ok except for kind of bent back legs but quit eating. I am giving him honey but he seems to be fading.

May not try chinese mantises next year because it is just too heartbreaking. The ghosts are doing great. One just molted to adult which was bittersweet. Lovely wings but i know he is aging. Am hoping another will molt into adult, opposite sex.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 8, 2018)

I am sorry! I am glad the ghost molted to adult! I hope that your female will molt to adult soon too!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## cwebster (Sep 9, 2018)

Only have one Chinese mantis left. Not yet adult. Hope another ghost molts to adult. Am terrified to try mating a pair fearing the female may eat the male but feel so sad when they die without having had a chance to mate.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 9, 2018)

Oh no!!!!!! I am sorry that you had such a bad experience with the Chinese. My ghosts mated without complications, so I think your male will be fine.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mh987 (Sep 9, 2018)

@cwebster Sorry to hear about the mismolts!  I've had a lot of my previous Chinese mantids mismolt.  It's such a horrible thing to go through.  I hope it gets better for you.  

@john57  I've never seen a giraffe Mantis before.  It's very cool!


----------

